# 7" Radius Bullnose



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm currently working on the Montana State Mental Hospital Remodel in Warm Springs, MT.

We are installing 7", foam bullnose on the legs and sill of each window, and the top gets square bead.

It's pretty effing sweet ****!
It is applied with foam adhesive, then any pro/intruding edges are rasped down, then the entire surface is wrapped in a 12" wide strip of border mesh (for EIFS.)
I staple the mesh on as straight and tight as possible, and then coat the entire surface in Hamiltons Ultra-Fill, following by 2 finish coats and then sanded smooth.
As you can see it actually looks pretty awesome, but damn is it time consuming!









I'll post some better photos this weekend!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

looks really good checkers,looks like you did a really good job,and it does look sharp.
what did you do to get the miters ,did you half to make a bis a$$ template,they look GOOD !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Did Dan wind up crafting something, or did you wing it on your own? He said he was going to take some measurements and make a radius. I love ultra-fill, and I think those would be fun...I'm tempted to give Matt a call just so I can play with a couple of those bad boys!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I really like the effect!,,,How did you go about making the miter cuts??? P.S. Your the type of guy I would have to watch out for,,, meaning Don't spill the Coffee!!! J/k


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Last time i saw that look was in some straw bale duplexes i did here.But lucky for me the plaster guys did it .All outside walls were straw bales covered with chicken wire, then plastered.Kind of cool,but i did see a few mice living in the hay.


----------



## MudhogMan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this site and just ran across your pic and post, your job looks great!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Did Dan wind up crafting something, or did you wing it on your own? He said he was going to take some measurements and make a radius. I love ultra-fill, and I think those would be fun...I'm tempted to give Matt a call just so I can play with a couple of those bad boys!


Dave and Jones actually applied all of it, I think I saw a big ass template they were using but I'm not sure.

The ****ty part is that in some places the foam was fast the rock, so I had to rasp the foam. But even worse is when the rock is past the foam, which created gnarly raised lines.

There are 72 windows in the building, I managed to get 25 prepped and meshed in the last 2, 10 hour days, and 20 of them coated with the ultra0fill, which *is* awesome!


2Buck, I'm sure you think you're the best taper in the world, but actually, I am. I'll take some close ups of my sick @ss 1st coat you can see in the above photos on Monday. (Forgot the camera today.)

But really, they look amazing in person, and they only have the base coat on them!

Slim, I'll have the entire first floor done Monday and then I'm starting on the smaller, 4" radius upstairs if you feel like having some "fun" on these babies haha.

Thanks for the props everyone!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2Buck, I'm sure you think you're the best taper in the world, but actually, I am. I'll take some close ups of my sick @ss 1st coat you can see in the above photos on Monday.
WHAT!!!! there's other good tapers out there like me:jester:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

What the hell is ultra fill and where did you get it ? The only place i have for drywall stuff, without driving 90 miles is the lumber yard and home depo ,all they have is taping ,AP , and finish and where does the foam come from?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Dave and Jones actually applied all of it, I think I saw a big ass template they were using but I'm not sure.
> 
> The ****ty part is that in some places the foam was fast the rock, so I had to rasp the foam. But even worse is when the rock is past the foam, which created gnarly raised lines.
> 
> ...


I actually started thinking about how to make a template last night, but one that you could run at 45 degrees (because no one runs a blade perpendicular to the wall), and that way it would also be a natural at the miters. I figured out the exact ellipse, and now I could print it out and make my own template. 
I'm a dork:yes: Now I'm going to have to make one for the 4"...I called Matt, and if I cant rustle up something to fill the hole that just popped up, I'll probably be heading over to start on Tuesday morning and work there next week.

From the photos, it looks like you're doing a great job:thumbsup:







alltex said:


> What the hell is ultra fill and where did you get it ? The only place i have for drywall stuff, without driving 90 miles is the lumber yard and home depo ,all they have is taping ,AP , and finish and where does the foam come from?


 You're in Washington State, are you east or west? GTS interior supply carries Ultra-Fill. The stuff is loaded with fiberglass and microbeads of styrofoam, and sets up in 90 minutes. (It'll crack though if you don't use mesh, at least on joints). After you're done you have to throw the water away...it's nasty with all those beads floating around! But you can pack the stuff DEEP, and it doesn't shrink. At $16 a bag, it's a little spendy, but you get a lot, and it's worth every penny. I'd spend twice that for it (and bill the client).


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

alltex said:


> What the hell is ultra fill and where did you get it ? The only place i have for drywall stuff, without driving 90 miles is the lumber yard and home depo ,all they have is taping ,AP , and finish and where does the foam come from?


What Slim said, it's pretty awesome ****! And don't let $16 a bag turn you off, the bags are TWICE as big as hot mud bags! They make two full buckets! But, it will not crack in the field on anything up to 1" thick, guaranteed. BUT, you do have to tape anywhere it joins to anything existing with mesh tape.




2buckcanuck said:


> 2Buck, I'm sure you think you're the best taper in the world, but actually, I am. I'll take some close ups of my sick @ss 1st coat you can see in the above photos on Monday.
> WHAT!!!! there's other good tapers out there like me:jester:


Yeah, I'm working with the greatest taper in the world right now on a job haha. And I was trained by one of the other best taper in the world too!






SlimPickins said:


> I actually started thinking about how to make a template last night, but one that you could run at 45 degrees (because no one runs a blade perpendicular to the wall), and that way it would also be a natural at the miters. I figured out the exact ellipse, and now I could print it out and make my own template.
> I'm a dork:yes: Now I'm going to have to make one for the 4"...I called Matt, and if I cant rustle up something to fill the hole that just popped up, I'll probably be heading over to start on Tuesday morning and work there next week.
> 
> From the photos, it looks like you're doing a great job:thumbsup:



Sounds good man, I'm just coating it with a twelve and it works great. Maybe we'll be seeing you on Tuesday then!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So this ultra fill is a specialty product,can only be used over mesh?
couple of questions
who makes it
is it sand able
as it sets,can you temper it with water,to trowel smooth,like veneer plaster
do you finish over it with regular mud
will it adhere to plaster or drywall without using mesh

you got me to thinking and wondering:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dern Checkers, That looks GREAT,,, and ya got to admit,,, its got to be alot better for mental patients to beat their head against than regular metal 90's,,,, just saying ya know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So this ultra fill is a specialty product,can only be used over mesh?
> couple of questions
> who makes it
> is it sand able
> ...


Alright, Ultra Fill is a lot like Vario from what I can tell without having used Vario. It states on the bag that is is recommended for skimming and filling plaster walls and anything that needs added strength. It works great to pre-fill with! I'd assume paper taping with it would be fine, but it does set in 90 minutes. It does work great with mesh though! 
A friend of mine knows guys who have just boxed there seams without taping them and he claims they still have not cracked.

Hamilton makes it. http://www.hamiltonnw.com/

NO, it is not sandable and holy sh!t if it's not harder then hot mud!

Yes, you can temper it with water, just like hot mud in that sense. But once it's dry, forget about it!

You have to finish over it with topping/all purpose mud in order to eliminate the grainy texture it has.

IT WILL adhere to plaster without using mesh. I've done my share of plaster patching with hot mud and mesh and seen it continue to crack. After I've started using this Ultra-Fill it's the only thing I will ever use to patch plaster ever again. For example, I filled a fold that was about 12"x12" and 1.5" deep with this sh!t and it didn't sag or crack! If you have a patch, simply fill it in, let it set, and tape the edges for added strength.
I'll take some photos this week to show you guys how it works.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern Checkers, That looks GREAT,,, and ya got to admit,,, its got to be alot better for mental patients to beat their head against than regular metal 90's,,,, just saying ya know.:thumbsup:


Thanks Capt! I though it might be nicer for them to smoke their heads off of but damn, a little mesh and Ultra-Fill made it as hard as concrete!


----------

